# Online Grocery Shopping.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From AgWeb.

Regards, Mike

https://www.agweb.com/article/online-grocery-shopping-popularity-grows/


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

There are some things I refuse to buy online. Groceries is one. I like to be the one to pick out the meat I'm cooking, call me old fashioned. There are some things it would be fine to order, any dry goods, spices and such. We use Amazon Prime for a lot of things, I'd have a hard time ordering food.

My grandma used to order her groceries in her later years. She would call the grocery store manager with her order, and they would deliver to her house (3 blocks away), she would pay them and give the delivery guy a cup of coffee and cookies for his trouble. Grocery store still delivers to about 15 people a week. I dare Wal-Mart to do that.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I hear you on the meat and fresh vegetables stack......but there is a world of other staple goods and snacks that could be bought online without much risk.

Regards, Mike


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

We're buying things like paper towels, dog food, online. Saves trip and labor effort of going to the store.

Ralph


----------

